
What Is the Best Privacy VPN Services? - dawsob
https://www.privacytools.io/providers/vpn/
======
dawsob
Which VPN will be the best for privacy ? the best should have high transfer
rates, could use the TOR network, have Real internet privacy with DNS leak
protection, no-logs policy, high-level encryption - but price should be at a
decent level.

I'm wondering about NordVPN - but I would liket to have your opinion. What are
the weak points? someone of you uses this VPN provider?

~~~
ziddoap
I've been using Mullvad[0] for years.

I think it shows a big commitment to privacy when you don't ask for signup
e-mails or other signup details, and when you accept cash in an envelope as
payment.

Not to mention, Mullvad has been spearheading a number of privacy initiatives
and development of privacy technologies.

Easy to read and understand policies, no excessive bloat on website (no GA),
and more. If I sound like a fanboy, I am. And because of that, take my opinion
with a grain of salt. I have no affiliation, though.

[0][https://mullvad.net/en/](https://mullvad.net/en/)

~~~
dawsob
Thanks, do you use their software or it's possible to connected by OpenVPN ?
(I would like to conncted whole home net so router to VPN provider)

~~~
ziddoap
They have a fairly robust set of help documents, and their blog is worth a
look through as well. But, a direct answer to your question would be from [0]:

We support Windows 7 and newer, macOS X Yosemite (10.10) and newer, and Linux
distributions such as Debian, Ubuntu, and Fedora running kernels 4.8.0 or
newer. We also provide OpenVPN and WireGuard configuration files for any
device that supports them.

[0][https://mullvad.net/en/guides/faq/category/5/](https://mullvad.net/en/guides/faq/category/5/)

